# GT: Game 30- Clippers @ Kings 1/6



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Fri Jan 6
7:00 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Is this the biggest layoff/vacation for the Clippers this season?


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Clippers need to win this game after the way they got manhandled by them at Staples Center.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

any word on who will be playing for the kings?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> any word on who will be playing for the kings?


Not Bonzi and SAR.


----------



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hopefully Q-Ross plays for us in this game. If he's not available, I would like to see DEwing starting again and guarding Bibby who torched us last week. Its time for some payback!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross is this teams X-Factor, no matter if Corey's healthy or not. We need Q period.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh well, I'ma miss the first half most likely due to having a basketball game . .ugh


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well i forsee kaman having an off game, so someone else will have to step up. I dont think kaman in his entire career has played the way he has consecutively for 10-15 days now. hes due for one of his off days. I hope wilcox comes ready tomorrow.


----------



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Well i forsee kaman having an off game, so someone else will have to step up. I dont think kaman in his entire career has played the way he has consecutively for 10-15 days now. hes due for one of his off days. I hope wilcox comes ready tomorrow.


I agree especially since he hasn't been practicing with his tendinitis in his knee bothering him again. Wilcox needs to step up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Man it feels like so long since the last Clipper game. Not good for the fans but excellent for the injured players. Looks like Ross will be back and will probably end up starting. Brand was given the day off so he should be real fresh, not sure about Kaman and his knee but seems like to be a very minor issue. The Clippers better win.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=230994


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Man it feels like so long since the last Clipper game.* Not good for the fans* but excellent for the injured players. Looks like Ross will be back and will probably end up starting. Brand was given the day off so he should be real fresh, not sure about Kaman and his knee but seems like to be a very minor issue. The Clippers better win.


Yeah it sucked not being able to watch the Clippers yet this New Year, but I hope Q is able to come back and he has been upgraded to Probable but is still on the Inactive List.

GO CLIPS! Although I won't see the game


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm doubtful that the Clips will be able to pull this one off... although they should be able to make it close unlike the last game between the two teams... 
Actually I would gladly take a loss tomorrow as long as we get a W in the 2nd Battle of Los Angeles... can't wait for that one.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*

Q's Quote:
"Bonzi, Peja and SAR might all miss the game for Sac, but they have showed they can win without them. Young guns Kevin Martin and Fransisco Garcia have been doing one hell of a job replacing Peja and Bonzi. May seem like an easy win, but let's not forget that Sac still has Brad Miller, who is really a very underrated player, and Mike Bibby who killed the Clippers many times last year and already once this year. In order to win, Clippers need to have Daniel Ewing on Bibby to slow him down and have Ross on Garcia or Martin in order to slow them down, but that's not it. Clippers really need to bang it up on the inside."​**
Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 97-91
Q's Prediction Record: 19-7-3​*


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Dang seems like the clippers havent played in FOREVER. 

Lets hope ross is back so that he can check bibby. If not him, then possibly ewing.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

According to Pinto, Ross will be back. I expect Ewing on Bibby and Ross on K Martin. The rest should be smooth sailing.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I dont think ewing and ross will start. One or the other, because neither cassell nor mobley will be on the bench to start the game. I say ewing just because ross is coming back from an injury.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If anyone misses the game, and no one does full play by play like we havent been doing lately, ill be doing a play by play on clippersdaily.com tonight so that you can check back and see what you missed.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> If anyone misses the game, and no one does full play by play like we havent been doing lately, ill be doing a play by play on clippersdaily.com tonight so that you can check back and see what you missed.


 great, now i can catch the play by play due to not being able to watch the game tonight sadly :|


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I read that Q Ross will be playing and so well Peja for Sac


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Cassel trying to match his 1-12 shooting.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Q Ross needs to out there to shut down K Martin. Like I said in the first place.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

No one can stop Brad Miller again.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Clips go on a mini run and cut the lead to three, Sac calls timeout.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

In other news, Phoenix destroying Miami.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

The key to beating Sac is shutting down K Mart and Miller.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Clippers rallying and Sacramento fouling, Clippers down by one.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Ross finally seeing some minutes, Korolev and N'Dong also...


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

In other news Lakers killing Sixers and Suns still killing Heat.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

47 points in a 1st quarter from Suns. 47 points...in ONE quarter!


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Lakers score 37 points in their first quarter. Some high scoring games here!


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

61-61 with less than a minute left in the half.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

67-63 at the half. Cassel shooting 4-13. Kaman having a good game.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

75-73 Sactown.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

79 all. Kaman with 16,11 and 3 blocks.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Clips take the lead! 81-79


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Brad Miller playing great, Kaman with four fouls at the end of the third, a lot of Kings in foul trouble, Q Ross back in the game.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Brand having a bad shooting night, 5-14, Cassel shooting his usual 5-15, but making 10 out of 10 free throws.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Brand misses the shot at the end of the quarter. Brand's numbers: 17-10 in three quarters, not indicative of his poor play.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

McCarty really needs to be cut. He's sucking it up as usual. Surely Glenn Robinson can do better.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Kings go on 8-2 run to open fourth, 99-91 Kings. Lawler's law anyone?


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Clippers can't make a shot to save their life.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

It's the law, Kings up 101-91.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Q Ross can't prevent himself from fouling people.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

The Clippers, down by 10, have rallied to within 4 with 6 and a half minutes left to go.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

bluh....109-103 Sac. We'll lose this game. We have no offense or defense.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

114-112 Sactown with a minute left in the game.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

GAme over, we lose and we suck as usual.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If you missed the game, here is the play by play:

http://www.clippersdaily.com/playbyplay/01062006Sacramento.html


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Were loosing game after game in the soft part of our schedule. Dang it would have been nice to have artest 2 weeks ago. Instead Dunleavvy's solution will be the king or prince of the 10 day contract no doubt to be announced one of these days.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

I will be quitting as a Clippers fan soon if we dont' start winning.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

What kind of play was that out of a timeout when Cassell shot a 25 ft. three pointer? It looked disorganized from the time the ball was inbounded. Dunleavy sucks *** as a coach!


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I actually think that the Clippers played well enough to win, except for guarding Mike Bibby. It seems as if he has a grudge against the Clippers for not taking him #1 in the draft.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

We need Maggette, people still doubting him as this teams MVP?


Damn I was hopin Clips would make it a clean sweep for me today after winnin my game . . . damn Mike Bibby :curse:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

BTW, I'm loving the optimism here considering the hand Dunleavy's dealt.

Only Elton is consistent, Cuttino has been off this year, Sam has been cold for a while, Kaman is Kaman and the third starter is who knows who. Livingston looks lost, Wilcox stinks as usual, don't see why Ewing doesn't get more time, same with Singleton. Ross is rusty, our biggest spark is missing. Now I'm against trading Maggs for Artest, Hate it or love it, Artest doesn't provide a offensive spark and thats what were missing. Al Harrington or Rashard Lewis are two players I'd want over Artest


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

No way is he the teams MVP. 3rd most important on the team. But it doesnt matter if your the fifth option on the team. if you average 22 points a game, and go out, without a finley or walker like guy to replace you, youre team will suffer. But still, i dont think its an excuse for all our losses. WITHOUT maggs, we still should be winning some of these games that we won without him at the beginning of the year...and even then was without kaman playing out of his mind. 

Artest averages 20 points a game, but thats not offensive spark? Dont forget, not only are his (maggs) replacements averaging dudu points, but it also moves mobley to SF which is a liability on defense, and also makes it harder for him to score, even thoug he has been doing great lately.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

The team has to make a move.
Not necessarily a major move, but something to shake up the status quo.

My Clips/Kings Blog: http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers don't look good and need something. Some reality check, some possible move, just something to get the juices going. I don't care if the Clippers haven't been able to beat the Kings in several years, the team needs to get it together. Some teams handle injuries well, the Clippers are not one of them.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

ClipOre4Life said:


> I will be quitting as a Clippers fan soon if we dont' start winning.


uhh, I really hope this is a joke 'cause the irony is off the charts.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

So I've heard, so I've heard... :raised_ey


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

hey guys that was a great game and there is no reason to quit as a clippers fan they are still a good team and will be even better when they get corey back. the kings, clippers,lakers and warriors are fighting for the 6, 7 and 8 spots for the playoffs. there is gonna be alot of teams that are very good not making the playofs i cant wait to find out who those teams are gonna be. hopefully it will be the lakers. :biggrin:


----------

